# Losing signal strength after attempting to connect to a Wi-Fi



## Mike1215 (Nov 7, 2011)

Every time my phone attempts to connect to a saved wi-fi (when it says "Connecting..."), it will immediately lose basically all signal strength (minus being able to still see that it's there). A short second afterwards it goes back to "Saved, secured with WPA2". Then auto-attempts again.

It goes through this cycle in less than a second and does it infinitely, never connecting to the network. If I click on it and hit "Forget", it will go back on the list of Wi-Fi's with full signal.

Any suggestions? Laptops work fine on the same wi-fi.


----------

